# Charcoal/grey and tan trousers?



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello Everyone-

Should a charcoal/dark grey sweater or sport coat be worn with tan slacks or khakis? I know it can be worn, but does it coordinate well (or at all)?

Something like this coat -

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=217&Product_Id=910488&Parent_Id=202

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Gray, blue and tan are the classic menswear colors. 

You have to work hard to prevent them from coordinating.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I really don't think a jacket of that or similar color could ever look good with tan trousers. 

While tan and grey are both considered colors due to their relative neutrality and the ease with which they can often be paired with other colors, dark grey and tan don' t really mix.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Grey and tan go great together.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, it's currently 2-1 in favor of. 

I predominantly wear tan/khaki color trousers but I bought a grey lambswool coat similiar to the one I linked to earlier (perhaps a slight bit darker), so I'm trying to decide if I can work it in with my usual outfits.

If we rule out tan trousers, and since I won't start on black , what would you recommend? I guess the obvious is another shade of grey (not too close).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with Will. Tan, blue or grey trousers would all look great with the coat you describe.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Cantabrigian said:


> dark grey and tan don' t really mix.


I can't see charcoal with tan, either.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

Either the tan needs to have some gray in it or the charcoal needs a brownish hue to make it work.

Steve


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Is it rude to bump your own thread? If so, sorry, but I'm really hoping to get a few more opinions on this subject.

Thanks again!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

If it's tweedy gray/grey, then pairing it with military tan trousers (twills) is a classic county/weekend/collegiate look. If you perused the old AA illustrations over on the London Lounge, you'd probably spot this combination. Don't try to dress-it-up too much. The shirt you have on in the avatar, or a lighter blue oxford or end/end, and a dark green tie with leaping trout, etc. Avoid a "uniformy" look with odd jackets, unless you're more secure with "matching". Camel hair with foggy gray flannel is very "up market", why not this? 

Notice BB features tan gabs in "May We Suggest" on the original link.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

perhaps a darker khaki brown or chocolate?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Charcoal + Tan usually looks fine. Quite striking actually. Of course, accessories (Incl. shirt) will make or break it.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I wore charcoal trousers with a tan shirt yesterday. Pic's in the stickied thread at the top of the forum. It's a nice colour combination I think but you need to add in something else more colourful to make it interesting (I used a plum coloured jacket).

Just make sure it's charcoal not black with your tan and I'd personally avoid red accents....


----------

